# SSMTP doesn't want to send my messages

## padukes

Hey all,

I have some cron jobs which take a little while to run and have some output which I would like sent to me.  The past few times I've run them they die in the middle with this error in my mail.log:

```
localhost log # more mail.log.0

Jul 18 03:15:30 localhost sSMTP[3872]: Connection lost in middle of processing
```

There is also about half of the expected output (the second half) in a dead.letter file in my home directory.

Any ideas as to why it's dying or how I can get it to finish?

Thanks,

P

----------

## guid0

Hi did you manage to solve this problem?

I have the same with a few jobs that take about 10-12 hours to complete and produce several megabytes of output.

```
Dec 28 10:29:06 data sSMTP[3608]: Connection lost in middle of processing
```

cheers,

guid0

----------

## padukes

Hey,

Here is the solution to my problem: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66882&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

I don't think it will help you, but the upshot is that SSMTP is not a good choice for sending large amounts of data.  It's probably best to bite the bullet and go with one of the more established MTAs.

-P

----------

## guid0

Hi,

Thanks for replying. Tho i already saw your other thread regarding this problem.

I know i should probably use an mta like postfix or sendmail. But for now i find this

too much of an overkill for the output of a single cronjob.

I think sSMTP just cannot handle the timespan or the amount of data cron feeds it   :Confused: 

Again, thanks for your response, and have a good 2005   :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

guid0

----------

